# Nakajima J8N-1/J9Y Kikka



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2014)

Good Lord, where did you find that shot? Amazing! I didn't know they had that many on the production line!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 28, 2014)

This is an incredible photo of Koizumi Factory of Nakajima Aircraft estimated taken after the war ended.
Koizumi Factory received air raids twice in Feb and April 1945 to be thought abandoned by the Allies but survived for the Kikka.
Awesome evidence.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 28, 2014)

Shinpachi said:


> Awesome evidence.



I'll say!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2014)

That's a top shot!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2014)

Could this be part of the picture? The aircraft in the foreground. Is that a Yokosuka R2Y?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 29, 2014)

Na...then again maybe not. Oh well. Got excited there for a minute.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 30, 2014)

Another incredible photo

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 31, 2014)

Evidence that had the atoms not be split, things could have gone differently - at least for longer than envisaged, assuming fuels oils were set aside for 'the defence'.

About the 2nd picture, possibly in a diffent location (the hanger is of a standard Japanese 30/40's large hanger design.

..I'd say that the curved look of that partial airframe with scoop above a central opening and what appears to be its (or anothers) front nose section alongside with the reduction gearbox hole for the prop drive in it, would make me think very strongly of a Yokosuka R2Y1 (also this picture seems to be in google R2Y1 image searches, from a few angles with Yokosuka R2Y1 related titles/hints).
https://oldmachinepress.wordpress.com/2012/12/11/yokosuka-kugisho-r2y1-keiun/

Had things lasted longer, that engine space would have doubled quite well for an armoured self sealing central (CoG-ish) fuel tank area on the twin jetted version that could have been proposed - English language info on the B2Y2 or R2Y2 are very limited to lack of translations, hypothetical what ifs and exuberant speculations in both conceptual design and propulsive layouts specifications.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 31, 2014)

Are there anymore pictures like the first Snouzer?


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 31, 2014)

The factory which looks smaller than Nakajima's for R2Y1 Keiun would be at Oihama of Yokosuka City.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Are there anymore pictures like the first Snouzer?



Not yet


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2014)

now i have..

Kumagaya aircraft factory











See also http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ai...ircraft-factory-p1y1-ginga-frances-41986.html for the P1Y1 Ginga (Frances)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2014)

Kumagaya factory was a parts maker.
P1Y was also manufactured at Koizumi Factory.

I would be more grateful if you should integrate those rare photos for which you create new thread each time into one or two threads as my searching time in this forum is limited.

Thanks for your kind understanding in advance, Snautzer01.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2014)

It are separate types of aircraft Shinpachi hence the different threads. But as i value your input on these i will alert you to it with a pm with thread link, if i find something new that i think is worth noting to you.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2014)

Separate types but usually belonging to a country like Japan and a category like "Rare Photos of Japanese Aircraft" in my opinion.
Thanks for paying attention to my last post, Snautzer01


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2014)

I have seen that last picture before. There are "Rita" fuselages being built in the background. Perhaps the steel version? Or perhaps just put aside after project cancellation?


----------



## G10N1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Awesome pictures of the Kikka production line. Does anyone have high resolution pictures of the ones displayed or know of where to purchase some?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2015)

Try the National Archives in College Park, Maryland. Very helpful.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

One-half left front view of a Nakajima Kikka jet fighter on a factory floor. Panels on the left engine have been removed. An American officer and two Japanese men stand next to the aircraft. Partially built Nakajima G8N1 Renzan Rita bombers are visible in the background.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)

The Kikka prototype jet aircraft were the firsts of the type for Japan. Although the effort to embark on a design for jet fighters was indeed inspired by the German firm Messerschmitt's successes with the Me 262 fighters, the Kikka design was created by Kazuo Ohno and Kenichi Matsumura from the ground up without German assistance, the only exception being the Ishikawajima Ne-20 powerplant which was based on the German BMW 003 axial flow turbojet engine. The prototype conducted its first ground test on 30 Jun 1945, and in Jul 1945 it was disassembled for transport to Kisarazu Naval Airfield. On 7 Aug, it flew for the first time with Lieutenant Commander Susumu Takaoka in the cockpit. On 11 Aug, a second test flight was scheduled, but it came to a sudden end when rocket assisted take off (RATO) equipment caused the aircraft to crash into a drainage ditch. At this point, the second prototype was close to completion, while between 18 and 25 more examples were under construction. The Kikka aircraft were designed to be high speed interceptors, but in the final weeks of the war, Japanese Navy leadership seriously considered to use them as special attack, ie. suicide, weapons despite of their high production cost. As the war ended within days of the takeoff accident, none would see combat action. At least 3 of the under-construction Kikka aircraft were taken by the United States for further studies, and they were likely taken apart to form the partial frame currently on display at the Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum's Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center in Chantilly, Virginia, United States. Two Ne-20 jet engines were given to the Chrysler Corporation in 1946 for further studies; this fact was not revealed until 2005 (by lead engineer W. I. Chapman).


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)

*Kikka Timeline*
30 Jun 1945 The first Kikka jet aircraft commended ground tests.
7 Aug 1945 The Japanese Nakajima J9N-1 Kikka (Orange Blossom) naval special attack jet aircraft made its maiden flight at Kisarazu Naval Airfield in Japan with Lieutenant Commander Susumu Takaoka at the controls.
11 Aug 1945 The J9N-1 Kikka prototype jet fighter was damaged at Kisarazu Naval Airfield in Japan after a RATO-related take-off accident and the war ended before repairs could be completed.
7 Apr 1947 Chrysler Corporation, after having studied the Japanese Ne-20 turbojet engine which was originally designed for the Kikka jet aircraft, submitted an official report to the US military.


*SPECIFICATIONS*

*Kikka*

Machinery Two Ishikawajima Ne-20 turbojet engines rated at 4.66 kN (475 kgf) each
Armament 2x30mm Type 5 cannon, 1x500kg or 1x800kg bomb
Crew 1
Span 10.00 m
Length 9.25 m
Height 2.95 m
Wing Area 13.21 m²
Weight, Empty 2,300 kg
Weight, Loaded 3,950 kg
Weight, Maximum 4,088 kg
Speed, Maximum 696 km/h
Service Ceiling 12,303 m
Range, Maximum 1,778 km


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

Nakajima Kikka on the ground, 1945. The left engine is exposed.
View attachment 469564


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 21, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## G10N1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Great shots! Its surprising how many were being constructed. Would be awesome to see the last surviving airframe restored and matted with engines. anyone have a copy of the test report from 1947?


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 28, 2018)

Great thread of info and shots.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 27, 2018)

I wasn't aware of a wing fold option


----------



## johnbr (Sep 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 15, 2022)

According to Wikipedia (I know) there are 2 airframes left. Both in the Smithsonian collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Feb 15, 2022)

Glad you revived this thread, Cap!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2022)

...and it also mentioned that a two seat trainer was being built. Wish I could find a picture of that if it's true. I keep scanning the background of the picture on the internet for maybe a peek.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 16, 2022)

Few years back I was at the Steve Hazy Air and Space museum and took these of the Kikka was on display but was in the middle of a bunch of aircraft making it extremely hard to get photos. Possibility I might be back this summer if my son gets a job in DC this year.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

